# Please help me find a certain style/artist - Piano.



## Rob87 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

New to the forum so first of all hello!

I'm also new to the whole classical genre but would love to get to know more. I was hoping some of you could recommend some styles/artists to me...

I am trying to find classical Piano music, specifically in the style in the video below (I am aware that this isn't classical, but it is my favourite song). I like piano music that is full and deep, not so much the stop/start fast frilly bits some people play on the higher notes (sorry if that makes no sense)

I would appreciate any help in helping me find an artist that plays piano like this.






Many thanks, Rob.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It sounds like you're wanting something more modern than the classical or baroque periods, but not modern enough to be atonal - maybe some romantic or impressionist.

So maybe some Debussy piano music? Here's Arabesque No. 1:





Here's Reverie:





Classical piano spans more than a couple of hundred years of music, so there's plenty to sample from. If one thing doesn't strike, just move on to the next. And try before you buy, via YouTube, etc..

I've always liked Mike Oldfield by the way.


----------



## franz (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I second that on Debussy, his style his what you are best suited for. Also give a listen to Sarabande, part of the Pour Le Piano Suite.


----------

